# Favorite wg story?



## Fatcollegedude (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello all post the name and author (or a link to your favorite weight gain story


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 3, 2010)

All about the moderation train! Next stop, the Story Readers Forum!


----------



## Rebel (Sep 5, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> All about the moderation train! Next stop, the Story Readers Forum!



Thanks! I didn't even know that there was a Story Readers Forum. Cool!


----------

